# what is my android version ?



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi, guys , I am using android with version 2.2.2 , is this Floyo ? Is Gingerbread 2.3 ?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

2.2.X is Froyo.

2.3.X is Gingerbread.

I have 2.2 running on my HD2 (Ripped from an evo 4g)

I personally prefer 2.2 over 2.3

Gingerbread seems to get a bit "bogged down" and it slowed overall performance.

More info about them here: Difference Between Android 2.2 (Froyo) and Android 2.3 (Gingerbread) | Difference Between | Android 2.2 (Froyo) vs Android 2.3 (Gingerbread)

Also note, If you have a Nokia phone, I don't suggest upgrading. They install their own files over android which makes it a pain for upgrading.


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks you very much Laxer. That really help me a lot with android world .


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

vatanak said:


> Thanks you very much Laxer. That really help me a lot with android world .


No problem, Always glad to help.

BTW, Edited your first post and removed the second.


----------

